# Were you initially attracted to your significant other?



## CharmedImSure (Dec 18, 2008)

When you first met your S.O., were you attracted to him/her?


----------



## Ozee (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know if there was one thing only... can i say the whole package?

3 main things stick out though, he dresses well, big smile and was very charming


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a feeling there is a thread on this already. I'll do a search for it when I get home.

In the meantime...

In the past I have always been attracted to my SOs immediately, but attraction for me is not only based on physical appearance. Sense of humour, how smart they are, how well they can connect with me (in terms of things we have in common etc) are all major factors for me - a sexy persona is not based solely on physical appearance for me


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah I was pretty instantly infatuated with him. At the time I was into the tan, dark haired, "cut" kind of guys and he fit the description to a T. He's italian so he's got jet black hair and a deep olivey complexion. And I saw him with his shirt off for the first time and he has that "v" cut...and I about died, lol. He also dressed really well, and at the time was very different from what other people around here tended to wear. I'd say what honestly had to attract me to him the most is his overall "glow". He's kinda one of those people everyone in the room gravitates towards. He's very charming and witty and quick on his feet. He's also a show off, haha. He can do weird flips and stuff that always has people oooohing and aaaahing.






Awww!! *proud* haha


----------



## Ozee (Dec 18, 2008)

wahwahwowza kaylin...lol

aww now i seem all shallow... I will admit though, physical deffinately hits me first but if there isn't any personality behind the looks i tend to lose interest.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Dec 18, 2008)

i think it was just my kitty ears that made him start talking to me,all he did was talk alot about everything. we both listened to disgusting music(example: Baby Killer by Devourment), skateboarded to school,and obviously enjoy piercings,and dyes the sh** out each others hair. lots of simmilarities,but the one thing that totally gets up my nose about him is that he travels back and forth from england to america.i remember i was like that too traveling back and forth from england to italy,but its annoying because i want to spend every waking second with him and only him,because i think i truly love my baby Matt.


----------



## Karren (Dec 18, 2008)

Ohh yeah!!! She was hot!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 18, 2008)

haha Karren, that is such a blokey response!

I have always been instantly attracted, based both on looks and personality. Personality and sense of humour are big factors for me.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 18, 2008)

I remember this being asked before somewhere, but since I'm bored I'll reply! lol, I have to admit that I'm a bit shallow...hence why I'm still single. It seems most of the guys I dated never wanted to commit to long term since they were such playboys, and can basically get any girl they want with their looks. I learned to steer clear of that now and take my time getting to know a person before jumping their bones! Personality is definitely a big factor. If you don't have a sense of humor than we can't be with each other because I can get very sarcastic at times.

I'm currently dating this guy who has a great sense of humor. We basically poke fun of each other (yea I have a weird way of showing my affection) On our 1st date we spoke for four hours straight! I've never talked that much before on a 1st date and if you saw us talking, you'd think we're longtime friends. He's definitely charming and made me smile the whole time. We got along really well due to the fact we have similar goals in life, attend the same school coincidentally, we've had a rebellious teenage life going on, piercings, (we sorta bonded in a way) lol, my only problem is he sorta resembles Vin Diesel...and unfortunately I'm not a Vin Diesel fan (sorry for the girls who does have a thing for Vin) I guess buff guys never does it for me...lol *shrugs* I'm all about the business looking professional guys with the sleek haircuts. Haha, so we'll see how this goes...I suppose I can grow to like the guy despite not being attracted to the whole package. I'm sure he's a looker for the girls (beauty is in the eye of the beholder) but just not the type I'd generally go for. However, a great personality and friendship is a good start into developing a relationship no?


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 18, 2008)

Ange, for sure!

it sounds like you have a great basis for a relationship. The things you have with him are far harder to find than attractiveness alone is


----------



## jennabennett (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh was I ever!!! It was like something out of the movies...I was frozen, I couldn't keep my eyes off of him, I couldn't speak a complete sentence. Luckily, he felt the same way.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 18, 2008)

Actually, yes...before we met in person we talked on the phone for about an hour and a half. We went out to dinner, and when we to my place she spent the night. We've been together for about 34 years...


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 18, 2008)

awww, Lisa, that is so sweet.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 18, 2008)

Now that I think about it I've never been significantly attracted to a guy I've dated when we initially met, well there are exceptions but those guys always turned out to be jerks. Alot of the guys I dated were guys that others deemed hot but I only like them after I knew what they were about. I always started to like the guy and feel a strong attraction when I got to know his personality and how he treated me.

With my husband, it was the same way. Everyone thought he was cute and whatever but when I met him when we started to work together, I didn't see the big deal. It wasn't until we started hanging out as friends that I realized that he was a pretty cool guy to be with. We've been together for five years now. As a matter of fact, the 14th of this month was the 5 year mark of when we first met.


----------



## Lucy (Dec 18, 2008)

yes! lol

well actually when he first sat next to me in the library i didn't really clock him because i didn't see his face properly. but when i bumped into him again in his bar, afterwards i just couldn't stop thinking about his big green eyes. i thought he was gorgeous and two months in i find him even more so!!!


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, I was attracted to him like no other, and he still gives me butterflies.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh yeah. Chemical reaction from the beginning lol.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Dec 18, 2008)

I have to agree with Adrienne.

When I first met my bf I was dating one of his really good friends so of course I didn't look at him in that way and for some reason we really didn't get a long with each other when I was with his friend lol. Once his friend broke up with me though we started running into each other at parties and started talking and hanging out and then realized that we had a lot in common. I don't think I was really attracted to him until I got to know his personality and then the attraction came. We were really good friends for about 2 years before we started dating and now we've been together for 3 1/2.



I'm all about personality though, looks don't last forever so he better have a personality to back it up lol.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 18, 2008)

his voice and eyes


----------



## laurafaye (Dec 18, 2008)

Yess I actually added him on myspace because I thought he was good looking haha. Then we spoke for weeks on msn and decided to meet and he was even better in real life!


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 18, 2008)

With my ex boyfriend it wasn't instant attraction at all. He wasn't unattractive or anything I just didn't look at him that way at first, we were just friends but then I started to like him.

I can be a bit shy around people I've just met so I wouldn't walk up to a guy I thought was cute and ask him out, I'd probably have to know him first.


----------



## shrsandra (Dec 19, 2008)

OK, I've been married to my husband for 28 years and we got married 3 weeks after we met! I thought he was the cutest guy I had ever seen and I still think so!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Dec 19, 2008)

Some of yall have such cute stories!

I'm almost never immediately attracted to the guys I date until I talk to them. I'm very picky, personality-wise. lol Looks are bonus!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## irnogs (Dec 19, 2008)

I was very much attracted to my husband when I met him. Funny enough, we met online through the forums for an anime convention. He messaged me because he'd never been to one and wanted to make some friends to hang out with when he got there. Well, our emails turned into chats, then phone calls, then expensive flights every month! I was in Minneapolis and he was in Seattle (I'm originally from the area and visited frequently hoping to move back). Needless to say we really hit it off and have so much in common. He is the embodiment of my dream man. Did I mention he's also a musician? I was in disbelief the first time I saw him in person... even more attractive than his photos due partly to his incredibly dark brown eyes... *melt*. Now I get to wake up to them every morning.


----------



## speedy (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, totally. I couldn't take my eyes off him and thought he was gorgeous.


----------



## daer0n (Dec 19, 2008)

I was, but not as much as i was when i saw him in real life. We met over the internet so i had only seen pictures of him, and i thought he was super hot. Once i saw him at the airport when he went to meet me and get married to me to Mexico i almost fainted, he was even HOTTER in real life, so yeah, i was always attracted to him, but like Rosie said, i was never only attracted to men just because of their looks, but most of all because of their personality, personality is sexy for me, attitude, humor. My husband is funny, smart, and so sweet and fun, and i totally think he is super hot still lol!


----------



## TracySchapes (Dec 19, 2008)

I was going to a Halloween party and wanted to have a date. She agreed to go out with me even though she knew I was going as Elvira! Already she got points! But it wasn't until we got to talking in the car and she was just so smart that I was smitten! The date only got better from there where we just had a blast hoping from party to party!

It's been 19 years and one child later...

Love, Tracy


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 20, 2008)

What's a significant other?


----------



## Ozee (Dec 20, 2008)

irnogs your so cute hwo you speak about your s.o

Very handsome man good catch


----------



## Fataliya (Dec 20, 2008)

I was VERY attracted to hubs when we first met. He was shy, quiet, and sweet.

He's got the most beautiful dimples (2 sets of dimples, no less), big brown eyes, with long black lashes, and beautiful dark skin.

I kept hitting on him, but he was kinda slow and didn't get it for awhile, lol.

I actually seduced him on our first date. I know, such a slut, lol. And we've been inseparable ever since. We've been together for 6 years, almost 7.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes...but he was married and I was in a serious relationship. 10 years later we started dating and now we are married 2 years.We never talked during that time he was married..only after..


----------



## Ricci (Dec 21, 2008)

My fiancee and I been together 10 yrs this Jan1st he is the most lovable guy I been with If I dont pay enough attention to him he gets grumpy! lol ,he's a Leo

We have had our share of ups and downs but it was mainly my fault . We never fight,yell or scream at each other,never have

10 yrs later and we still have the chemistry we had in the beginning only more


----------



## Lucy (Dec 21, 2008)

i love reading this thread!!! lol

holy cow irnogs, he is gorgeous!

ricci yours too! you two sound so cute together


----------



## ecko.cat (Dec 21, 2008)

Yep! I thought he was handsome, and then the corny jokes he told just sort of sealed the deal. LOL


----------



## McRubel (Dec 21, 2008)

When I first met my husband I was at the library studying with some friends. They knew him, but I didn't. I thought he was SO funny, and cute and SMART and sweet! He just kept me laughing the whole time! One of my friends was leaving and she had a long walk to her car. He insisted that he walk with her since there had been some bad incidents on campus. I thought that was so thoughtful. I didn't think those kinds of guys existed!!!!


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 21, 2008)

Definitely. It's funny because i was never really attracted to guys with blue eyes in the past, I had always liked darker eyes and hair. But one of the first things that really jumped out at me was my husbands gorgeous bright blue eyes!!! He does have dark hair though, LOL.


----------



## Ricci (Dec 21, 2008)

I forgot to say we were instantly attracted to each other as soon as we met .. uptown ,, he came right up to me and said hello lol


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 21, 2008)

I met my husband while on vacation with my boyfriend at the time... I wasn't thinking of him in that way at all when we first met.

But I remember him... because his name was Blaze, and I remember thinking that one day maybe I would name my kid Blaze because he was a cool guy with a cool name, hahaha


----------



## happygal (Dec 23, 2008)

Absolutely! I met my husband almost 36 years ago when I went bar-hopping with a friend. It so happened that this friend went to school with him! He saw me first and then noticed I was with his ex-classmate. She gave him an excuse to come over and sit down. I was 19 then...

He was so cute, so funny, I couldn't take my eyes off those baby blues of his. And that curly hair! We danced the night away (I remember one of the songs was "Smoke on the Water" by Deep Purple) and have been together ever since. It was definitely love at first sight and still going strong after all these years!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 23, 2008)

awww, all these stories make me feel warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## sarah29457 (Dec 23, 2008)

I was attracted but it was more of a meh he's cute why not thing, the attraction grew as we built our relationship.


----------



## jessimau (Dec 24, 2008)

I think that I thought he was cute when I first met him, but I forgot meeting him like 5 times before I finally remembered him. It was a hockey game that finally brought us together! I still think he's handsome and adorable. I lucked out with him! We've been together almost 8 years total now.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Dec 26, 2008)

No not really. Honestly, I never thought I'd be married to the guy who I was classmates with in computer class lol. It's kinda ironic becuase he always used to tell me that "I'd be his wife one day" But, no I was really physically attracted or nothing like that, I just thought that my guy was cool.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 26, 2008)

I have to say, with the guy I'm currently seeing... haha, it was his transformers tshirt that sparked our conversation


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 26, 2008)

Very much. Especially his eyes. The fact that he played soccer was a bonus...Gah, now that i think about it..the hastiness in which i jumped into the sac with him..i would never had had the balls to that with someone else (especially someone i wanted to date). just couldnt resist.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 26, 2008)

empirical that's so cute! (and I love your avatar btw)


----------



## cocoapinay48 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd have to say his looks, his smile, he spoke well and is a gentleman... been together now for almost 5 years!



It's never easy but well worth it!


----------



## Dorkynerd (Dec 29, 2008)

You know, I am not really sure. Me and my hubby were best friends for 2 years before anything sparked. I guess if I had to say something in particular I would say his sense of humor. He can make me laugh no matter what the situation is.


----------



## onions (Dec 29, 2008)

yes


----------



## Killah Kitty (Dec 29, 2008)

I was always attracted to him since I ever met him, but I always thought he was way out of my league lol. He was a friend of my ex... one night we all went out to the bar for my birthday... that night we were both staring at each other non-stop. After that we would talk all night every night on the phone... I think we spent a month getting to know each other better and I realized he has the sweetest personality ever. I totally lucked out lol I was in heaven when he asked me to be his girl friend.

Im still crazily attracted to him, feel blessed that I can call him mine. He is so gorgeous and one of the sweetest nicest guys I have ever met


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 29, 2008)

awww, Killah, that's adorable!

I really like all these stories, I'm such a sucker for romance!


----------



## dani88 (Feb 13, 2009)

I noticed him at college, I was supposed to be meeting a group at the Admin building on campus, looked down the hallway, saw him and IMMEDIATELY knew he wasn't from our school, lol! (he was studying at another university located nearby, but the two schools were getting together for this trip). When I met him and looked into his green eyes, and he shook my hand, well, I was pretty much gone.....SO unbelievably handsome!  He still is, and he is my best friend in the whole world. ;-)


----------



## jwicc (Feb 16, 2009)

Like everyone's said... I *love* these stories.

I was instantly into his dark hair and green eyes, and I have a thing for tall men. I also loved his sense of humor... deadpan and sarcastic. (I still remember the first thing he said that made me laugh.)

AND. I'd spent the previous year dating jerks. Seriously. One after another. So what I really liked was that I could instantly tell he's a genuinely nice person, about as non-selfish as anyone can be. I was right.

Also, he likes slender redheads. It's nice to be someone's 'type.'


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Feb 18, 2009)

When i first saw him i thought he was good looking but i paid no attention on getting with him since I was with his friend.... then one day we just talked on the phone and clicked and we've been together ever since *going on 7 years*


----------



## Gemini Mom (Feb 18, 2009)

I was instantly attracted, I remember the first time I saw him in person the exact thought that went thru my mind was "holy SHIT he's the hottest guy I've ever seen". We have been married 9 and a half years.


----------



## GillT (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep, I was. Visually, he had his mustache and goatee, which he doesn't always maintain but I LOVE it when he does! Sexy!

He was (is) intelligent, charming, caring and we're on the same wavelength.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 19, 2009)

As soon as I saw him I thought he was very good looking. Then I got to know him and obviously fell in love.





Even 'til this day I'll just stare at him and think " man he's so hot "...lol


----------



## iluvmidge2 (Mar 11, 2009)

I actually was infatuated with another guy when I first met my fiancee. I thought he was attractive and seemed really nice though and actually proposed trying to hook him up with one of my best friends that lived 2 hrs away. Luckily because of the distance, she wasn't interested and a few months down the line we got together by the oddest means when his brother was hospitalized for being a drunken idiot. We spent the night together in the hospital, and there's been no loooking back- I'm fortunate to have met the incredible man that is perfect for me in so many ways!!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 11, 2009)

NOPE. When I "met" hubby, it was on the phone. He used to call for my roommate and ask if I was his (roommate's) "little girl" and then talk to me like I was a 5 year old. Eventually my roommate figured out who was doing this and when I first saw DH I thought "THIS punk is the one who's been tormenting me on the phone?" LOL

Eventually I was around him more- he'd show off in front of me and silly stuff like that- and we clicked. Kind of like the typical romance novel-- she hates the guy at the beginning but is truly madly in love. LMAO. Still together and in love after over 15 years and 3 kids.


----------

